# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  درخواست کمک در مورد یک برنامه رمز کننده دستی

## saied-jackson

سلام دوستان فرض کنید ما یک جدول  داریم مثل این


الف
ب
پ
ت
ث
ج
چ
ح
خ

21
11
43








22
13
54








23
16
67








24
20
76








25
32
12








26
21
95








27
98
90








28
27
87








29
39
78









بقیه جدول هم طبق اون چیزی که از قبل مشخص شده پر میشه 
خوب الان مثلا ما میخوایم الف و ب رو رمز کنیم  
با کد 21 میشه 11و 43 
 با کد 22 میشه 13و54 
همونطور که مشخصه باید از ارایه چند در چند استفاده کنیم اگه میشه طریقه ایجاد این ارایه رو در پایتون بگین و اینکه به نظر شما با پایتون پیاده سازی بشه راحته یا با C++‎‎‎‎

----------


## arefenayat

شما تو پایتون میتونی از لیست به عنوان آرایه استفاده کنی 
نمونه اش تو سایت زیر توضیح داده شده 
http://www.dotnetperls.com/2d-list-python
به شخصه به نظرم C++‎ تو کار با آرایه راحت تره .

----------


## saied-jackson

دوستان میشه با یه تیکه کد منو راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------


## arefenayat

ببین دوست عزیز اگر شما بخواهی با استفاده از اندیسی که خودت تعین کردی برای آرایه هات مقادیر رو فراخوانی کنی باید از دیکشنری استفاده کنی مثال »

x={}
x[21] = 11,43
x[22] = 13,54

------------
 print(x)
نتیجه :
{22: (13, 54), 21: (11, 43)}
------------

print(x[21])
نتیجه :
(11, 43)
------------

print(x[21][0])
نتیجه:
11




و اگر بخواهی با استفاده از اندیس های دیفالت مقادیر رو فراخوانی کنی باید از لیست استفاده کنی 

x=[]
x.append([1,2,3])
x.append(['z',5,3])

------------

print(x)
نتیجه :
[[1, 2, 3], ['z', 5, 3]]

------------
print(x[0])
نتیجه : 
[1, 2, 3]
------------

print(x[0][0])
نتیجه : 
1


در مثال اول من یه دیکشنری درست کردم ، توی پایتون هر دیکشنری که شما درست می کنی یک key داره و یک value ، من key رو عددی تعین کردم که به وسیله اون میخوام به مقادیرم دسترسی داشته باشم و value رو یک list قرار داده که شامل سطر های جدول میشه ، خوب طبیعتا وقتی مقدار key رو فراخوانی کنم کل سطر به من نمایش داده میشه  ، حتی میتونم مقدار key را با اندیس یکی از value ها فراخوانی کنم .

تو مثال دوم من یک آرایه 2 بعدی تعریف کردم که از طریق شماره اندیس ها قابل فراخوانی هست  .

----------

